# Chest Freezer



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I'm trying to find the manual for this really old chest freezer that I have. We got it more than 25 years ago lol The freezer is way too cold and everything in there becomes rock hard. I tried turning it down but it doesn't seem to do anything, probably since I'm not sure how to work the dial, it just keeps turning in either direction, almost like a screw that never stops.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

That's the whole idea of a freezer......rock hard. You should be running ~0F.

Get a thermometer and check what temp the freezer is running at.....0F for freezer and 37F for fridge. If you're approaching absolute 0 you have a problem.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

My upstairs freezer still freezes my food but doesn't make it rock solid. For example, a tub of ice cream from my freezer upstairs will be possible to carve out with a spoon. If the tub were in the chest freezer in the basement, it would be like trying to carve into concrete.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Check the temps.....rock hard is good if you are looking for long term storage.

I'd worry about the one where the ice-cream is easily scooped with a spoon.....sounds like it's running just below freezing and is not good. Needs to be 0 degree F......28F will freeze most things but is not good for long term storage. Ice-cream should be rock hard.....


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Well yes, the chest is for long-term storage so I guess that's good then. But how does it make sense when you see movies where people pull a tub of ice cream out of their freezer and scoop it easily into a bowl, if you're saying that it's supposed to be rock hard?

And plus, my upstairs fridge only has a dial to control the refrigerator's temperature (there's no such knob when I look in the freezer compartment).


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Who watches movies?? Sure they can scoop bowl of ice-cream in a jiffy.....why waste time and portray life as it really is? It takes some effort to serve up a bowl of ice-cream.....and I use vintage scoopers. Tried to find a pic but struck out......guess I'm too old and my utensils are older. I have 3 of 'em and the g-kids make sure they are all in need of washing...:rofl:


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

My concern has always been doing it right. With that being said, how is ice cream meant to be served?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

To be served to your liking...soft served is just cold enough to keep it's shape. Hand dipped is often scooped and is much colder.

Serve the ice-cream the way you prefer. It shouldn't last long enough to be a concern......just enjoy!!


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Oh we've gone off topic... can you just help me find a manual or make the freezer less cold?


----------



## rob hagerman (Oct 13, 2013)

If a freezer is set to low u will get excessive freezer burn on foods stored in the freezer and as for the dial the 0 lines up to the make on the plate that it is mounted to is the off position monitor the temp inside with a thermometer turn the dial 3/4 of the way around clk wise then reduce dial by aprox 1 hour increments (as it would be positioned on a clock) until u reach the desired consistency of your ice cream however doing this full of food is risky because the stopper on the tstat dial is broken if it just spins, u don't want to spoil your food if u land on the off position. also the temp will take a lot longer to adjust also be sure that the freezer is not over full and that items that are in it are spaced as a last thought the setting will very to how often it is opened. hope this helps


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

wow rob, barely understand what you just said with that huge run-on sentence. Where does the number need to point?


----------

